# Rolling launch my ass



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

I've been trying for ages to get the dam thing going and can't do it 

followed the instructions is there something I'm missing???
race mode
cruise on
set cruise
press cancel after a few seconds.



just don't do anything


----------



## Jonndogg (Oct 27, 2012)

You sure you've got v4 from litchfields ? There's an ecutek guide on youtube, my new one has it but can't say I'm that fussed about the idea of it.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Jonndogg said:


> You sure you've got v4 from litchfields ? There's an ecutek guide on youtube, my new one has it but can't say I'm that fussed about the idea of it.


stage 1 and 2012 gearbox upgrade


----------



## Oski (Mar 8, 2014)

evogeof said:


> I've been trying for ages to get the dam thing going and can't do it
> 
> followed the instructions is there something I'm missing???
> race mode
> ...


Geoff I could not get mine working for ages then Sly @ kaizer sent me the racerom Ecutek instructions and it worked
have you got an email I can sed you them?


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Oski said:


> Geoff I could not get mine working for ages then Sly @ kaizer sent me the racerom Ecutek instructions and it worked
> have you got an email I can sed you them?


yes mate i have

geof sti at yahoo dot com 

thanks. I've the litchfield instructions i must be doing something wrong


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iebn4q_QU68

You have to floor the loud pedal before you hit the cancel button to build boost.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Clogger said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iebn4q_QU68
> 
> You have to floor the loud pedal before you hit the cancel button to build boost.


ah not sure if i fully pressed it or not


----------



## Oski (Mar 8, 2014)

evogeof said:


> I've been trying for ages to get the dam thing going and can't do it
> 
> followed the instructions is there something I'm missing???
> race mode
> ...


Once you set the speed on your cruise control and its on, you have to press the accelerator pedal all the way down the manifold pressure will then build up and thats when you press cancel,


----------



## Oski (Mar 8, 2014)

Oski said:


> Once you set the speed on your cruise control and its on, you have to press the accelerator pedal all the way down the manifold pressure will then build up and thats when you press cancel,


I have sent the instructions too,


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Oski said:


> Once you set the speed on your cruise control and its on, you have to press the accelerator pedal all the way down the manifold pressure will then build up and thats when you press cancel,


sure i was doing that, well trying to


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

You would notice its working alright because when you go to accelerate the engine revs but the car will not pick up speed i went to accelerate a few times forgetting it was on.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

erol_h said:


> You would notice its working alright because when you go to accelerate the engine revs but the car will not pick up speed i went to accelerate a few times forgetting it was on.


think my mistake i was doing it in full auto mode 

got the email thanks john


----------



## Oski (Mar 8, 2014)

Does anyone else get a bit of a pop from the exhaust when trying rolling boost, once I press my accelerator down my car almost does a pop/backfire and the note of the exhaust changes till I press cancel,


----------



## Oski (Mar 8, 2014)

evogeof said:


> think my mistake i was doing it in full auto mode
> 
> got the email thanks john


No worries mate, I could not get mine to work either and though they missed it off my car,


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Oski said:


> No worries mate, I could not get mine to work either and though they missed it off my car,


ill try again another day, I've done 5 miles in the car over the last 2 weeks thats enough for now :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

Oski said:


> Does anyone else get a bit of a pop from the exhaust when trying rolling boost, once I press my accelerator down my car almost does a pop/backfire and the note of the exhaust changes till I press cancel,


I used to get it all the time with my previous GTR everytime i used rolling luanch.


----------



## Oski (Mar 8, 2014)

erol_h said:


> I used to get it all the time with my previous GTR everytime i used rolling luanch.


was yours cat less?
Mine is and I wondered if it was from that, I have seen videos of rolling launch but never noticed the pop thing I was going to ask Lichfields but to be honest I do not use it much so always forget to ask,


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

my pops and bangs need to be louder do i need better downpipes for this ?


----------



## Oski (Mar 8, 2014)

evogeof said:


> my pops and bangs need to be louder do i need better downpipes for this ?


I think so, I have tried mine twice now and nothing much that I noticed, think I am doing something wrong, Ive accidently hit the rev limiter a couple times now thats one hell of a bang


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Oski said:


> I think so, I have tried mine twice now and nothing much that I noticed, think I am doing something wrong, Ive accidently hit the rev limiter a couple times now thats one hell of a bang


i don't go higher than 3k revs :chuckle:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

For the best result for rolling boost:

Second gear around 50mph 
Select all R modes on Red 
Select cruise and set to 50mph 
Full foot down on excelerator for 2-3 seconds and then press cancel and hold on


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

The pops and bangs works better when the exhaust is hot, you have to select map 95 then tap the excelerator pedal fast upto 4k quickly repeating it quickly


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Takamo said:


> The pops and bangs works better when the exhaust is hot, you have to select map 95 then tap the excelerator pedal fast upto 4k quickly repeating it quickly


ye I've don't that i can hear them slightly and you need to agitate the pedal


----------



## Oski (Mar 8, 2014)

evogeof said:


> i don't go higher than 3k revs :chuckle:


Seriously?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

evogeof said:


> ill try again another day, I've done 5 miles in the car over the last 2 weeks thats enough for now :chuckle::chuckle:


LMFAO!!! I do 50 miles per day , and love it!! makes the drive home from work, fun. :chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Takamo said:


> For the best result for rolling boost:
> 
> Second gear around 50mph
> Select all R modes on Red
> ...


I must try this.. thanks.. I always forget about rolling boost.. as normally on the motorway, I just plant the LOUD pedal and it goes.


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm sure mine was set so you only have suspension in race mode


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Yes suspension in R is what triggers it.
Set cruise speed when ready floor pedal speed will not increase just builds boost and within 3 secs hit the cancel button and hold on :wavey:


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Alan said:


> Yes suspension in R is what triggers it.
> Set cruise speed when ready floor pedal speed will not increase just builds boost and within 3 secs hit the cancel button and hold on :wavey:


in auto mode or manual mode or dint it matter??

ill have a go later


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

evogeof said:


> in auto mode or manual mode or dint it matter??
> 
> ill have a go later


Set the cruise in manual and select a gear which equates to revs at your selected speed to approx. 3000 to 3400.

Its fun :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Chronos said:


> I must try this.. thanks.. I always forget about rolling boost.. as normally on the motorway, I just plant the LOUD pedal and it goes.


Don't use Takamo's suggested best options if you have Andy's Rolling Launch mate or else you'll throw the car into Limp Mode. You need to be in VDC Off with Andy's but and I don't think it matters which transmission and suspension settings you are one (R and Normal / R is what I'd suggest though, depending on the quality of the road surface). Just make sure you're VDC off and map 3 :thumbsup:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Evo9lution said:


> Don't use Takamo's suggested best options if you have Andy's Rolling Launch mate or else you'll throw the car into Limp Mode. You need to be in VDC Off with Andy's but and I don't think it matters which transmission and suspension settings you are one (R and Normal / R is what I'd suggest though, depending on the quality of the road surface). Just make sure you're VDC off and map 3 :thumbsup:


Your wrong buddy the rolling launch won't work if suspension is not in R mode, and it doesn't put the car into limp mode at all, and it will only really work properly where you can see the effect in manual mode because you can hold it in desired gear to give you maximum boost :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## TEAM_KHAN (Oct 8, 2007)

Evo9lution said:


> Don't use Takamo's suggested best options if you have Andy's Rolling Launch mate or else you'll throw the car into Limp Mode. You need to be in VDC Off with Andy's but and I don't think it matters which transmission and suspension settings you are one (R and Normal / R is what I'd suggest though, depending on the quality of the road surface). Just make sure you're VDC off and map 3 :thumbsup:


If the cars ecutek mapped you need to have the car in r mode to use the rolling launch, there is a reason behind it and that is in the early version of software, people who use motorways sometimes had difficulty accelerating in a hurry as the rolling launch would kick in instead. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

well worked out how to do it and it works much better in manual but its didn't float my boat that much


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

evogeof said:


> well worked out how to do it and it works much better in manual but its didn't float my boat that much


I found it works better on the bigger power cars, I had it on my previous stage one car and I wasn't half as effective as it is on my stage five car, but it is quite effective if you get it right


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Takamo said:


> I found it works better on the bigger power cars, I had it on my previous stage one car and I wasn't half as effective as it is on my stage five car, but it is quite effective if you get it right


it was ok i suppose had more fun with launch control on my old evo


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Geof you techno retard!!!!! Rolling launch is never going to feel as brutal as full on off the mark..... Rolling launch doesn't really serve any purpose over here as not much rolling racing going on, it's all 1/4mile dragging


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

evogeof said:


> it was ok i suppose had more fun with launch control on my old evo


Why are you comparing rolling launch on a gtr to launch control on an evo? 
why not launch the gtr? Lol


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Stealth69 said:


> Geof you techno retard!!!!! Rolling launch is never going to feel as brutal as full on off the mark..... Rolling launch doesn't really serve any purpose over here as not much rolling racing going on, it's all 1/4mile dragging





scoooby slayer said:


> Why are you comparing rolling launch on a gtr to launch control on an evo?
> why not launch the gtr? Lol


you missed the point.
i never launched my evo but i liked the launch control by pressing the gas pedal down making the noise :chuckle: 

don't want to launch my gtr knowing my luck something will go wrong


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

evogeof said:


> you missed the point.
> i never launched my evo but i liked the launch control by pressing the gas pedal down making the noise :chuckle:
> 
> don't want to launch my gtr knowing my luck something will go wrong


FFS Geoff, no launches in the GTR ? thats almost criminal !! You aint a proper GTR owner until you have put the car in limp mode after too many launches !!! :chuckle:

This may have to be reported to the Battalion30Five HQ for extreme pussyness !! :runaway:


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Clogger said:


> FFS Geoff, no launches in the GTR ? thats almost criminal !! You aint a proper GTR owner until you have put the car in limp mode after too many launches !!! :chuckle:
> 
> This may have to be reported to the Battalion30Five HQ for extreme pussyness !! :runaway:


bloody grasser :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Takamo said:


> Your wrong buddy the rolling launch won't work if suspension is not in R mode, and it doesn't put the car into limp mode at all, and it will only really work properly where you can see the effect in manual mode because you can hold it in desired gear to give you maximum boost :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


The settings required to run Rolling Launch on the car are set by the mapper, the software allows for the variations. If you look at the settings, there is one that says something like Only Activated When VDC Off. As both Chronos' car and mine are mapped by AC Speedtech, not Litchfield, the Rolling Launch is activated by having the car in map 3 and you need to have the VDC Off. If you don't have it in VDC Off mode it will throw the car into Limp Mode because it registers too much boost in the system. Just the way it is mapped ....

I also know that it does this as Andy forgot to switch it to VDC Off when showing me the Rolling Launch and the car went into Limp Mode ...


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Just forget you have it installed old boy before you break something!!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Evo9lution said:


> The settings required to run Rolling Launch on the car are set by the mapper, the software allows for the variations. If you look at the settings, there is one that says something like Only Activated When VDC Off. As both Chronos' car and mine are mapped by AC Speedtech, not Litchfield, the Rolling Launch is activated by having the car in map 3 and you need to have the VDC Off. If you don't have it in VDC Off mode it will throw the car into Limp Mode because it registers too much boost in the system. Just the way it is mapped ....
> 
> I also know that it does this as Andy forgot to switch it to VDC Off when showing me the Rolling Launch and the car went into Limp Mode ...


Ok in that case it's down to the mapping software, I was under the impression that his was Litchfield ecuteck map.... My bad:chuckle:


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Takamo said:


> Ok in that case it's down to the mapping software, I was under the impression that his was Litchfield ecuteck map.... My bad:chuckle:


 No worries fella. I noticed that Chronos replied to your post and just wanted to catch him before he did throw it into Limp Mode :thumbsup:


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

So the Litchfield ecutek cannot be thrown into limpmode?


----------



## ACspeedtech (Aug 25, 2011)

Its all down to the individual settings put in by the mapper as to which mode and switch settings allow rolling launch to be activated.

The limp mode triggered by the rolling launch was on initial release of the EcuTek RR4, it's now common knowledge that one of the torque related fault codes needs to be turned off to run correctly with VDC on, although I find VDC off is much more effective 

...Daz, if I've sent you a map since then it'll run fine VDC on/off


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

evogeof said:


> you missed the point.
> i never launched my evo but i liked the launch control by pressing the gas pedal down making the noise :chuckle:
> 
> don't want to launch my gtr knowing my luck something will go wrong



Lmao I think you should trade your gtr for a Fiat panda lol


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

scoooby slayer said:


> Lmao I think you should trade your gtr for a Fiat panda lol


:chuckle::chuckle: you could be right


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

ACspeedtech said:


> ...Daz, if I've sent you a map since then it'll run fine VDC on/off


Thanks Andy :thumbsup:

I think I'm still on the original map but I haven't used RL yet tbh so there's no rush. Maybe flash me an updated map during the service in May if that suits you?


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm yet to try rolling launch on mine.. I bought the car with it already setup apparently, so would you recommend I try vdc off incase it goes into safety mode? and everything else in R? 

Cheers


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Has anybody done any V Box data logging to show 30-130 times using rolling boost ? It would be interesting to see if it makes much difference.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Lukes R35 GT-R said:


> I'm yet to try rolling launch on mine.. I bought the car with it already setup apparently, so would you recommend I try vdc off incase it goes into safety mode? and everything else in R?
> 
> Cheers


Mine's got a Litchfield remap and I'm pretty sure it rolling launches in R N R, I always drive the car in that set up and can't remember needing to put suspension in R. Will double check later.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Lukes R35 GT-R said:


> I'm yet to try rolling launch on mine.. I bought the car with it already setup apparently, so would you recommend I try vdc off incase it goes into safety mode? and everything else in R?
> 
> Cheers


Who mapped the car? If Litchfield, see Takemo et al's posts. If AC Speedtech, VDC Off should be fine but if you have a later map than mine you should be able to use VDC-R as well. Best check with him though ...



barry P. said:


> Has anybody done any V Box data logging to show 30-130 times using rolling boost ? It would be interesting to see if it makes much difference.


I was hoping to at Marham Barry as I thought I would be able to compare to yours from two years ago and mine on the day. If you are able to lend me your VBox at some point I can probably give it a test some time.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

barry P. said:


> Has anybody done any V Box data logging to show 30-130 times using rolling boost ? It would be interesting to see if it makes much difference.


Yes would be interesting to see what difference it makes , Guessing its mainly for big turbo cars as a gtr with oem turbos has next to no lag once rolling imo


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

TEAM_KHAN said:


> If the cars ecutek mapped you need to have the car in r mode to use the rolling launch, there is a reason behind it and that is in the early version of software, people who use motorways sometimes had difficulty accelerating in a hurry as the rolling launch would kick in instead.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Guys just had my car mapped and this what happens on mine, no matter what mode I am in rolling launch is active, not really digging this as I can't accelerate when in cruise.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Who mapped the car clogger?


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

Stealth69 said:


> Who mapped the car clogger?


Litchfield


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Give them a bell buddy, if you have an EcuTek cable they can send you a cable and you can flash it out.


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

Ok just been out having another play.

in 97 map there is no rolling launch at all.

99 map is active all the time, i.e. in cruise no matter which buttons rolling launch active.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Clogger said:


> Guys just had my car mapped and this what happens on mine, no matter what mode I am in rolling launch is active, not really digging this as I can't accelerate when in cruise.


I haven't really played with RL yet & my GTR has been SORN for the last 6 months..
But last year when I had my Stage 1 by Litchfield, i'm sure if in cruise, RL is only active if one of the 'R' setting is selected...

I'll have a look at the instructions I was given & check.


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

Just spoke to Litchfield, no problems gonna pop back tomorrow and they will adjust it for me.

Cheers guys.


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

Looking forward to giving it a try I bet it's savage in 2nd gear?


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Lukes R35 GT-R said:


> Looking forward to giving it a try I bet it's savage in 2nd gear?


It is


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Clogger said:


> Just spoke to Litchfield, no problems gonna pop back tomorrow and they will adjust it for me.
> 
> Cheers guys.


I'm there tomorrow


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Friiiiiiend....... Litchfield friend!!!!!!


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

evogeof said:


> I'm there tomorrow


Oh F++k !!! to late to cancel I guess :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Clogger said:


> Oh F++k !!! to late to cancel I guess :chuckle::chuckle:


i thought the same :chuckle::chuckle:


----------

